# should I leave the light on



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

I put the male in the breeding tank this morning and I will introduce the female into the tank tomorrow in her glass tube.

My question is, do I leave the light on the breeding tank 24 hrs. or does it follow a normal cycle??


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My breeding tanks follow a light cycle of 14 hr on and then night light


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Creat said:


> My breeding tanks follow a light cycle of 14 hr on and then night light


I wonder what will they do after the light off :lol:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine have the normal day/night cycle. Daytime, they have light, nightime the lights are off.


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

OK so should I leave the light on or shut it off at a certain time?? I have a Black Light bulb I could use as a night light.

What are the light parameters for the entire breeding cycle, do you leave the lights on continuously when the male is tending the nest? Do you give the fry once they are alone a certain light dark cycle or does it just follow the rest of the fish light cycle, I keep my lights on about 12 hours a day they are on timers.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My lights for the tending nest are the same as breeding unless the male is bad at tending the nest (in which case the lights are on always) they operate by night light. Most fry need dark too it also I think.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I turn my lights off at night like I normally do regardless of spawning stages, eggs, fry or use a night light....
Lights are on 12h and off 12 hours and I also feed before, during, after spawning and when the male is tending the eggs/fry without issue and I often leave the female longer so I can get 2-3 spawns..., however, I spawn using a more natural method in soil based full to the top with water tanks-
Plus all my outside spawns only have whatever light is provided by the moon and on the West side of the house between all trees, the house and mountain 20ft from my house I get very little moon light....

Fish have what is called a "_Lateral line_" and it is used somewhat like echo location so that they can function in darkness.

With that said...leaving the light on at night once you have eggs/fry won't hurt...Its just not needed.....


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks OFL :cheers:


----------

